# First Kill For New Customer With Hammer Hunter [Warning Hunting Image]



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

One of our customers had his first trip out with a Hammer Hunter yesterday, here's what he came home with


















Congratulations to Tuffty Todd on his fine shooting.


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Well done. Please congratulate Todd for me. Beautiful animal, beautiful slingshot and great photo. Thanks for sharing, Respectfully done. Alway honor the animal as you/he has done. Hunt well and be safe. Hop


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice rabbit and nice catty.


----------

